# Our 2.5 month old show doeling



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

I tried to get pics today, but we have some yucky, cold, rainy weather here in Oklahoma. I'll post what I have, you probably won't be able to judge from the pics. I need critiquing & suggestions. We are new & don't understand "goat talk" yet. We've been told she has good length, long & tubular, lots of bone, good meaty butt. Our guys glaze over because we don't know what any of that means lol!! If you can't help much by what pics I have, I'll just have to wait till tomorrow.









































Top one is her @ 1 month old. Others are her now.


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Lol I don't even know why I bothered! The pics are terrible! Like I said, I'll get better ones tomorrow!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, the cute little girl should grow up to be a fine young lady handling goats.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think she's cute, but that adorable little girl with her in the last pic ♥ 

I think she's a nice doe, is the girl holding her the one showing her? They look like the perfect match IMO


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks! Yes that's my 6 year old w/ her first goat! We're excited! 

We just wanted to be realistic on how nice the doe was. For instance, if she was nice enough we may travel further & go to more shows. If not, we wouldn't say anything in front of our daughter & we'd just stick to local jackpots & fairs. We just don't know what's "good" in a goat. 

We just want an honest opinion is all.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Very cute pair you have there! 

She is a fairly nice little doe! Kinda hard to tell from the pics though..  The biggest thing I would suggest is giving her more grain. That should help beef her up a bit.  Best of luck! 

I'm not gonna give my opinion now because the pictures aren't the greatest like you said. I can help more if you get some more pics!  Like of her front and rear and a side pic with her legs set up.  Set up should look like the dappled doe below in my signature...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww well I hope your daughter has a blast showing her! My daughter is 6yo and showed a doe last year and had a great time.
Is your daughter old enough to show in breeding classes, or is she showing in market/commercial doe classes?
IMO I'd definitely try to get pics like what was suggested. But also if you are unsure, maybe do the first show nearby, if she places well, or had fun even if she didn't place at the top of the class, then go to the next fair.
Every fair/show & judge can be very different, so what a judge may or may not like about your daughters doe may not be the same case as the judge in the next show, etc.
My kids goats aren't top quality show goats, but they have a blast with them, and we've gone an hour from home a few times to show. This year, if they do well we'll possibly make the jump and let them show at state fair for the experience mostly, I hear it's a great experience for the kids 

BTW, thought I'd ask, do you know how much she weighs? What are you feeding her?


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Weather is still crappy! Will get pics asap. I figure she weighs around 30 lbs Maybe 35. Going off of how heavy she feels when I carry her vs my 25 lb daughter haha! She was Born 1/15/13


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

My 19 month old weighs 25 lbs not my 6 yo. Better Clarify hahaha!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is a cutie


----------

